# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Голландские студенты разработали «приложение-невидимку» для Android

## Tcinet

Группа студентов Делфтского Технологического университета (Нидерланды) выпустила приложение DroidStealth для мобильных устройств на платформе Android. Это приложение не только позволяет хранить в зашифрованном виде любую информацию, которую пользователь сочтет конфиденциальной, но и помогает избежать подозрений в том, что такая информация на устройства вообще имеется.

DroidStealth использует библиотеки Conceal API, код которых был раскрыт Facebook около года назад. Этот инструмент позволяет быстро и надежно шифровать большие объемы данных. Для доступа к ним необходимо набрать определенный номер телефона либо пять раз подряд нажать на иконку приложения, а затем ввести установленный пин-код. При этом в случае с псевдозвонком набранный номер будет тут же удален из истории вызовов. Если же говорить об иконке, то пользователь имеет возможность переименовать DroidStealth, присвоив ему любое, не вызывающее подозрений название.

Приложение предназначено для распространения «партизанским» образом, поскольку при загрузке его из Google Play соответствующая информация будет сохранена в истории загрузок пользователя. По мысли разработчиков, DroidStealth защитит пользователей, которым есть, что скрывать, от интереса правоохранителей, не имеющих специальных технических навыков. У таких стражей порядка нет шансов найти секретную информацию на устройствах, использующих DroidStealth, а сами эти устройства не вызовут никаких подозрений. «Двойное дно» может быть обнаружено лишь при детальной проверке устройства компетентными специалистами.

Наблюдатели высказывают осторожные предположения о том, что приложение может оказаться в равной степени полезно как диссидентам в странах с диктаторскими режимами, так и, например, наркодилерам.

----------

